# stock boost



## sporty200sx (Nov 9, 2008)

just a question i just bought a boost gauge 
and ive been reading on the net and it say stock boost is 7psi but when i hit boost it says it is only putting out 4psi is that correct?
and when i let off the pedal and the wastegate does its thing the needle shoots up to bout 5/6psi for a sec then drops down is that correct??
it also says 
The stock turbo will be safe to 13-15 psi. After that, the turbo is past its efficiency range, 
does that mean with everything else stock??


im still only new to the wohle turbo thing so i'm sorry in advance if i ask silly things 

cheers Guy...


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

something doesn't sound right.. if stock boost is set to 7psi you should be hitting 7psi. unless you have a leak somewhere.. which is what im thinking so first double check all vacuum lines and turbo connections to make sure your not loosing boost.

what is the max hp for the turbo? what size turbo is it?


----------



## sporty200sx (Nov 9, 2008)

its just a stock sr20det engine


----------

